# Borsa Bella - Let's Do Lunch handbags



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had a number of people ask me about these, since I tend to prefer them over the smaller Kindle Travel Bags, and I promised I'd talk about them once the newest ones arrived this week. Each bag has it's own purpose, and both are great, but the Let's Do Lunch bags are my regular, everyday, go-to handbag.

These are the four I currently have:








From L-R: Shower Clouds, Martini Dots, Black Beauty/Charlotte's Web, Mulan/custom stripe.

Why the LDL bags? Simply put, they hold more than a Travel Bag does. While I can and do regularly cram a LOT into my two travel bags, the LDL allows me to carry just about anything I want to without getting into a tote sized bag. I can carry my Kindle in the Noreve case either upright or sideways (sideways is a snug fit, and this will not work with an Oberon--you'll need to carry it upright with that case), along with my sunglasses in their hard case, any size wallet, my ridiculously large set of keys--stupid car remotes!, all the makeup I could possibly ever want, my iPhone, and all the sorts of miscellaneous other garbage that we women insist on having with us at all times. I can even fit my iPad in here, along with the Kindle or by itself.

Now, when I carry either an upright Kindle or the iPad, I can't snap the purse shut. This is a non issue for me, as I tend to carry it on my shoulder and tucked under my arm, rather than dangling from one hand. But it's something to be aware of as these aren't Kindle specific cases. If you are the type who has to be able to snap their purse, contact Melissa before ordering one of these to make sure that your case will fit sideways. Standard, the interior of the purse has two pockets and a key lanyard; I had my last two made with four pockets instead as I carry lots of little things like lipgloss and mints that I wanted a little more compartmentalized.

These bags get tons of compliments when I'm out in public, and they're very very versatile. Melissa lines them with a waterproof fabric (as she now does with all her purses and totes). The lining isn't as soft as the quilted lining found in the Kindle bags, but it does mean that if you drop your purse in a puddle, the contents likely won't be soaked!

I do still turn to the Travel Bags or the Roo bag when I need to travel handsfree or when I want to travel very light. But day in and day out, the Let's Do Lunch bag is my favorite way to carry around my Kindle and iPad.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice!  I have many (and I mean MANY) BB bags but they are all of the DX size or smaller.  I use the large K2 bags for holding my Kindle with case on but use the smaller bags for holding other electronics (camera, flip, accessories), have cosmetic cases, wristlet bags.  My large DX bag will hold my netbook.  I have one bag that holds my Oberon small journal and keeps it safe.  I have bought wristlet bags and large K2 bags for friends as gifts when I felt I knew what fabrics they would really love.  Haven't bought any purses because I tend to have a more neutral "purse."  But I do love the workmanship and beauty of all of the bags I have!!!  I do love your selection, especially the latest.  That fabric is very beautiful!!!!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

So being a huge purse fan, let me say that those are the cutest bags ever! They are seemingly so functional. I have been eyeing that bag and also the med hobo purse. Cant decide


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Hobo is very popular, and I know we have a bunch of people here who have bought them.  I haven't seen one in person--I thought about switching to it with the latest order (the blue Mulan fabric), but I really have always preferred small purses.  The only reason I even went this big was the ability to carry the Kindle with me at all times.  BB has a booth at a major art fair here at the end of July, and I intend to go to check out both the medium and large Hobo bags at that point.  The Large size is great because it's reversible, and I always want more fabric choices.  LOL

Eldereno--I know what you mean about the smaller bags; they're incredibly useful, especially for travel.  The rest of the "collection" isn't shown:  2 K2 travel bags, one large ereader, one small, one Roo, one gadget bag, and one modified Roo gadget that's custom sized for my Canon G10 camera.  So as of today, I'm at ten total...yow.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I could be enticed to buy an LDL bag if Melissa would post more colors of it on the page.  I know that I could make a custom order, but I need to see more possibilities.  I think she has three combination colors posted.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I could be enticed to buy an LDL bag if Melissa would post more colors of it on the page. I know that I could make a custom order, but I need to see more possibilities. I think she has three combination colors posted.


I know. I think that's why people kept asking me to post mine; some things are hard to visualize. I think we keep her so busy with Kindle bags, the LDLs get the short end of the stick.

The Martini Dots bag was the first I bought, and the only one that I bought from the picture. For Black Beauty and Shower Clouds, I knew I wanted the primary fabric, and I left the secondary fabric choice up to Melissa. Mulan was a bit harder; there wasn't an obvious match. Melissa sent me photos of three fabric combinations, and I hemmed and hawed over them for a couple of days before deciding on the stripe. So while I didn't see the finished bag until, well, it was finished, I had a pic in advance of what was being used.

Since it's worked so well so far, I can recommend that if there's a particular fabric that appeals to you, it's worth sending an email to see what Melissa suggests pairing it with.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I ordered the mulan earlier today and now I think I must have the black and white one.  I will wait til I get the Mulan, though, as I think I may want it a little larger to fit the oberon sideways and a few more pockets.  Love the overall look of the bag, though, and can't wait to get it.  Wonder how long it takes?  This is my first new BB bag, although I own about five or six used travel, ereader and one dx bag.
Paula


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Well I ordered the mulan earlier today and now I think I must have the black and white one. I will wait til I get the Mulan, though, as I think I may want it a little larger to fit the oberon sideways and a few more pockets. Love the overall look of the bag, though, and can't wait to get it. Wonder how long it takes? This is my first new BB bag, although I own about five or six used travel, ereader and one dx bag.
> Paula


Send Melissa an email now about fitting the Oberon sideways--I think she has an Oberon herself, and if she knows you want it to work that way, she should be able to test fit it.

Mine usually only take a few days; they're made to order and shipped Priority Mail.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I really love that Mulan one... I wonder if Melissa has any more of that striped fabric? It's perfect for my combo... Then again, I could see what the other 2 fabrics she suggested to go along with it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Send Melissa an email now about fitting the Oberon sideways--I think she has an Oberon herself, and if she knows you want it to work that way, she should be able to test fit it.
> 
> Mine usually only take a few days; they're made to order and shipped Priority Mail.


I did just send her an email,but I ordered the bag this afternoon and she said she was going to get busy, so I'm guessing she might have already cut the material.
We shall see. That bag will look sooo good with jeans and my red Cole Haan case.
Paula


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I really love that Mulan one... I wonder if Melissa has any more of that striped fabric? It's perfect for my combo... Then again, I could see what the other 2 fabrics she suggested to go along with it.


I had a feeling you'd like this one.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

which combo, your butterfly one?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> which combo, your butterfly one?


Yep....



VictoriaP said:


> I had a feeling you'd like this one.


You are getting to be VERY hard on my wallet. Hubs is going to make me stop talking to you... (although, I've caused you to spend way more money than you've caused me to spend...  but we'll ignore that part )


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

great collection I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the Mulan it will be my next roo bag


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep....
> 
> You are getting to be VERY hard on my wallet. Hubs is going to make me stop talking to you... (although, I've caused you to spend way more money than you've caused me to spend...  but we'll ignore that part )


We could add it up and compare. 

Let's see...

Skins for Kindle, iPhone, MacBookPro, and iPad
2 Peeramid pillows
30-whatever In Death books at $6.39 each....

Heck, I don't need to go any further than that! LOL


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Would you mind showing a pic with all of your things inside so I can get a visual of what it can actually hold? Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> We could add it up and compare.
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...


I thought I said we could ignore that part...  The in Death books alone...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

bevie125 said:


> Would you mind showing a pic with all of your things inside so I can get a visual of what it can actually hold? Thanks


Unfortunately, since the interiors are brown or black, you really can't see the contents well in a picture.

Basically, it's usually the Kindle or iPad, a fistful of keys, a hard sunglass case, a compact wallet (no checkbook), iPhone, hand sanitizer, lipstick, pill case, mints, comb, and one of these shopping bags that crumples into a tennis ball sized package.



There's probably still room for other things, but I try to travel at least somewhat light. LOL


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow that's quite a bit of stuff. Thanks for that.


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

I've drooled over these bags on her site several times....but always worried that the knot on top of the shoulder would be uncomfortable. I'm assuming it's not since you have so many? Do you notice it?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Nope, never notice it.  I do retie mine to be very close to the ends so the straps are at their maximum length, but I've never found them uncomfortable.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I could be enticed to buy an LDL bag if Melissa would post more colors of it on the page. I know that I could make a custom order, but I need to see more possibilities. I think she has three combination colors posted.


I agree. I have been looking at those bags for what seems like forever, and there is never any new ones.
Thank you so much for posting yours, I love them! You have inspired me to shop!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm inspired too! I'm pondering the "Giraffes Can Dance" print....so cute!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I love my LDL bag, but I also like the hobo when I need a big bag.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

What a collection! I love the Black Beauty print.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I'll order a roo in Black Beauty. Does anyone know if the M-edge platform will fit in the roo bag?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Vet said:


> I think I'll order a roo in Black Beauty. Does anyone know if the M-edge platform will fit in the roo bag?


I would think so oberons do and they are one of the largest covers


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Misty, I contacted Melissa. She says she can adjust the size a little. I haven't received my platform cover yet, but it must be pretty big.

Hi Victoria, thanks for posting pics against a real background. It allows us to see the colors more realistically.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm ordering a LDL bag in "Giraffes Can Dance". Melissa suggested a lime green print accent. I can't wait! Hopefully we can all continue to post pics


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I'm ordering a LDL bag in "Giraffes Can Dance". Melissa suggested a lime green print accent. I can't wait! Hopefully we can all continue to post pics


Please do! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Love the look of the Let's Do Lunch bags!!  I am very tempted to order one in Melissa's Black London fabric.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

pattyaz said:


> Love the look of the Let's Do Lunch bags!! I am very tempted to order one in Melissa's Black London fabric


That would be very pretty! I think you should do it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

pattyaz said:


> Love the look of the Let's Do Lunch bags!! I am very tempted to order one in Melissa's Black London fabric.


  I agree! You SHOULD do it!!  I ordered mine this a.m. Melissa said she'd get busy on it, and that it very well could be sent out to me on Wednesday! WOW!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I just ordered my Black Beauty roo bag! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

YAY!!! Take pics for us when you get it!!!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Absolutely!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Vet said:


> I just ordered my Black Beauty roo bag! I can't wait to get it!


You won't regret it Melissa's work is fantastic!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I just ordered the mulan roo I probably should have waited but that print is too gorgeous to pass up


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be ordering the Mulan LDL bag soon. I'm just trying to decide between 2 coordinating fabrics. One is the striped fabric that VictoriaP has, the other is a cute dot fabric. Melissa says the Mulan fabric is VERY popular.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'll be ordering the Mulan LDL bag soon. I'm just trying to decide between 2 coordinating fabrics. One is the striped fabric that VictoriaP has, the other is a cute dot fabric. Melissa says the Mulan fabric is VERY popular.


either would be great...I was having issues deciding but came to look at Victoria's LDL again and knew I had to have it LOL she told me the same thing


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I really like the dot fabric with the Mulan. Oh my, I may have to order another one - before I even receive the first one!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I really like the dot fabric with the Mulan. Oh my, I may have to order another one - before I even receive the first one!


LOL--it was between the dots and the stripes for me, but since I already had dots on the Martini Dots pattern (green/pink/yellow floral), I figured stripes would set this bag apart from the others.

Either way, the bag is a great way to dress up my usual casual jeans.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the dots.  I have a cosmetic bag with green dots for my Cybook Opus, and it's perfect.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> You won't regret it Melissa's work is fantastic!!!


Oh I know! She just seems to be a wonderful person! I emailed her on Sunday; she responded Sunday night! She's just great!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered a Roo bag on Sunday & I can't wait to get it. I still haven't decided which print I like for the LDL bag, so I will wait to see everyone's pictures!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

kjn33 said:


> I ordered a Roo bag on Sunday & I can't wait to get it. I still haven't decided which print I like for the LDL bag, so I will wait to see everyone's pictures!


Which print did you order?


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'll be ordering the Mulan LDL bag soon. I'm just trying to decide between 2 coordinating fabrics. One is the striped fabric that VictoriaP has, the other is a cute dot fabric. Melissa says the Mulan fabric is VERY popular.


I really love the dots with that fabric - very cute together!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I think the dots will be cute!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My Mulan stripes LDL is in the mail as we speak.  I'm hoping to get it tomorrow or the next day.
Paula ny


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

'can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got word that my LDL bag is in the mail. That's very fast...I ordered it on Monday! I sew, and I thought about making a similar bag. But by the time I'd get to the sewing shop to buy fabrics, etc. and then get busy sewing, it would take up a few days....probably longer than it's taking from ordering to receiving from Borsa Bella. And the quality of Melissa's bags are more than excellent! I'll be so excited to see pics of everyone's bags when they come in!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the Giraffes CAN Dance print! I just found out that my roo is also in the mail! YAY!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

my mulan shipped can not wait until it arrives


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Alright, I did it - I ordered a LDL bag in Black London with Charlotte's Web tonight.  I am so excited to get it!!  I think it will be perfect for an upcoming trip.....


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That should be very pretty!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am in the process of talking with Melissa to get the LDL in the "Flowers in the Attic" print. Just waiting on her reply. I messaged her late last night, and so I should get my response sometime today. I cant wait. I really have liked this bag from the start, but was torn between this and the med hobo. But after Victoria's beautiful pictures, well let's just say that I am officially hooked! LOL!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

pattyaz said:


> Alright, I did it - I ordered a LDL bag in Black London with Charlotte's Web tonight. I am so excited to get it!! I think it will be perfect for an upcoming trip.....


That will be really nice! Take pics when you get it!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> I am in the process of talking with Melissa to get the LDL in the "Flowers in the Attic" print. Just waiting on her reply. I messaged her late last night, and so I should get my response sometime today. I cant wait. I really have liked this bag from the start, but was torn between this and the med hobo. But after Victoria's beautiful pictures, well let's just say that I am officially hooked! LOL!!


I really like that print too! It works up nicely. Pics when you get it!!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

mrskb said:


> I really like that print too! It works up nicely. Pics when you get it!!


Yes me too! I have it already in the kindle travel bag, but I want something bigger so I thought I would get the same print in the LDL bag.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

cant wait for pics


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My mulan is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.  I'm hoping it's a day early and waiting for me when I get home from work.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like it's taking 4 or 5 days. Oh this is so exciting!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine was sent out on Wed. and is now in Grand Rapids MI, so I'm thinking I'll have it tomorrow!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday.  Mulan with stripes. It's gorgeous, but smaller than I like.  I can barely fit it on my shoulder.  I mean it fits, but the bag is right under my armpit.  I'm sure I will love it; it's just quite a bit smaller than I imagined.  I don't picture things well.
Paula


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Mulan with stripes. It's gorgeous, but smaller than I like. I can barely fit it on my shoulder. I mean it fits, but the bag is right under my armpit. I'm sure I will love it; it's just quite a bit smaller than I imagined. I don't picture things well.
> Paula


I know it's small, but then I prefer small if I'm going to use it as a purse, rather than a tote. I'd seen the LDL on a model Melissa's Etsy page, which helped put the size in perspective. Maybe you could adjust the tie to make the drop longer? Are you going to show us a pic??


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I need to stay away from this accessories forum.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

My roo is about 10 miles away according to the tracking info!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

my roo should be here today


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Misty, is this your first roo? It's my first Borsa Bella!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You'll love your Borsa Bellas! Quality and sophistication!! I agree - this accessory board is SO BAD! You people just keep feeding me ideas about what I "need" next!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Vet said:


> Misty, is this your first roo? It's my first Borsa Bella!


no Its my third but the mulan print is my FAVORITE its stunning. I also have the Botany of desire, and where the green fern grows. With me being in a wheelchair the roo is perfect to sit beside me in the chair so I use them not only for my purse but other purposes as well. The mulan is definately for my K2 Its a nice compliment to my javoedge snakeskin flip.

Congrats on taking the plunge on BB they truly are fantastic bags you won't regret it.!!!!! Make sure you let us know how you like it


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> no Its my third but the mulan print is my FAVORITE its stunning. I also have the Botany of desire, and where the green fern grows. With me being in a wheelchair the roo is perfect to sit beside me in the chair so I use them not only for my purse but other purposes as well. The mulan is definately for my K2 Its a nice compliment to my javoedge snakeskin flip.
> 
> Congrats on taking the plunge on BB they truly are fantastic bags you won't regret it.!!!!! Make sure you let us know how you like it


It's here! I love it and it's the perfect size! I'm so glad I took the plunge. I'll bet your collection is beautiful!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

mrskb said:


> I'm ordering a LDL bag in "Giraffes Can Dance". Melissa suggested a lime green print accent. I can't wait! Hopefully we can all continue to post pics


You have to post a pic of that bag when you get it! I would love to see it!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

mrskb said:


> You'll love your Borsa Bellas! Quality and sophistication!! I agree - this accessory board is SO BAD! You people just keep feeding me ideas about what I "need" next!!!


I'm in love!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> You have to post a pic of that bag when you get it! I would love to see it!


I will, I promise


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Vet said:


> I'm in love!


'told you so!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mrskb said:


> 'told you so!!


yep, we did...LOL Seriously glad you like it


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

You certainly did! Now I will give each of you a brand new enabler star for your crown!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Vet said:


> You certainly did! Now I will give each of you a brand new enabler star for your crown!


★ We've all been enabled, and we just love to pass it on!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mrskb said:


> ★ We've all been enabled, and we just love to pass it on!


lol yep...Still can't get over the beauty of the mulan print it truly is gorgeous


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> lol yep...Still can't get over the beauty of the mulan print it truly is gorgeous


You should take a picture of your collection!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm getting ready to order mine. Just waiting to hear back from Melissa about a small alteration.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What are you ordering?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mrskb said:


> You should take a picture of your collection!


i may do that sadly the only camara I have is on my iPhone so quality may not be that great but I'll see what I can do if you guys are really interested.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> What are you ordering?


The Mulan print with stripes. Same one that Victoria has.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

That's the one I received yesterday.  I tried to get it made bigger, but one, it was too late as she had already cut and, two, she said it doesn't work real well to make it wider as it doesn't stay on your shoulder well.  I would love this bag to be bigger overall though. It is a gorgeous bag though and will go with a lot.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> i may do that sadly the only camara I have is on my iPhone so quality may not be that great but I'll see what I can do if you guys are really interested.


Yes I would love to see!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> That's the one I received yesterday. I tried to get it made bigger, but one, it was too late as she had already cut and, two, she said it doesn't work real well to make it wider as it doesn't stay on your shoulder well. I would love this bag to be bigger overall though. It is a gorgeous bag though and will go with a lot.


Something for anyone considering an LDL model to keep in mind is that this is a medium purse only. It's not intended to be a "hold everything" kind of bag--for that, you're better off with the medium or large hobo, or something from another manufacturer may be a better choice. It's not a tote bag by any stretch, but merely a purse just large enough to hold a Kindle along with a few more things than fit comfortably into the Travel Bag. I tend to prefer small purses, and this is just about as small as I can get away with while still having enough space for the Kindle or iPad. When I got the Kindle, only one of my extensive handbag collection was actually large enough to accommodate it, so that should give you an idea of my likes in this sort of thing. LOL

I can and do put quite a bit in mine, but for example, I can't readily put my largish point and shoot camera in there if I'm also carrying the K2. It just gets to a point where it becomes too awkward to get things in and out. At that point, it's time to switch to another kind of bag.

I do retie my handles very close to then ends so it fits better over my shoulder though. In the picture, you can see that the shower clouds one hadn't yet been retied--it looks shorter than the other three, and the ends of the ties beyond the knot are longer. Once retied, it fits better over bulky sweaters and such. It's still going to tuck under your arm though as the handle isn't a long one. I prefer it this way, since I frequently carry it unsnapped--tucked under my arm, I know no one can easily reach into it and pull anything out! I'm also less likely to spill the contents when it's tucked in there.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> Yes I would love to see!!!


Me too


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Something for anyone considering an LDL model to keep in mind is that this is a medium purse only. It's not intended to be a "hold everything" kind of bag--for that, you're better off with the medium or large hobo, or something from another manufacturer may be a better choice.
> 
> I saw one on a model (I think on Melissa's Etsy site) and that gave me a good idea of the size. For me, I think it will be perfect. I'm a small-purse girl, although I can pack a lot in my small bags!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

If it's this one, that's one tiny looking model:










To me, the bag looks WAY bigger on her than it does in person. On the other hand, I can't see it from the side when it's under my own arm like that, and I'm not that tiny. LOL Now you've got me thinking I need to check it out in a mirror!

All a matter of perspective though. Laid flat, it's about two naked Kindles across at it's widest point.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I frequently carry a Vera Bradley Olivia bag...my VB may be a little smaller than the LDL. I suppose, for most people, the Olivia is too small


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! On the model, it looks like a hobo!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's the description from the BB website:

This chic handbag features a sophisticated style with an emphasis on function and is perfect for ladies who lunch. The handle has a decorative knot, making this bag as unique as your personality. This handbag is perfect for comfortably toting your essentials- wallet, lipstick, keys, sunglasses, and phone. The Let's Do Lunch Bag has two roomy pockets inside as well as a toggle clasp to ensure your keys are always within reach. A magnetic clasp is used to secure all your items safely inside and washable retro fabric adds to your unique style.
Dimensions
12"h x 11"w
Gusset 3"
Handle drop 7.5"
2 inside pockets


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently ordered & rec'd today the medium hobo in Mulan.  The fabric looks even better on a bigger bag.  I also have the exlarge eReader in the same fabric.  I do have to say that the fabric appears to be more blue in the pics then when seeing it in person.  I love it but the color isn't the same.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Mulan is a beautiful print!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Aspen806 said:


> I recently ordered & rec'd today the medium hobo in Mulan. The fabric looks even better on a bigger bag. I also have the exlarge eReader in the same fabric. I do have to say that the fabric appears to be more blue in the pics then when seeing it in person. I love it but the color isn't the same.


PICTURES!!!!!!!  I really want to see this one!

Unfortunately, the problem with viewing pics on a monitor is that most people don't calibrate their screens, so colors vary significantly from one monitor to the next. So far, I've been lucky that all the images I've seen of this fabric have been pretty close to the real thing.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> If it's this one, that's one tiny looking model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, no wonder I expected larger. I do like it though. But I might like the hobo better. I don't care for the straps on the large black and white Hobo that i have.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Yes, no wonder I expected larger. I do like it though. But I might like the hobo better. I don't care for the straps on the large black and white Hobo that i have.


If the straps concern you on the hobo, I spoke to Melissa about that very subject and for a fee she can make the strap in a fabric instead of the nylon strap that seems to on all of the hobo bags. Just thought I through in my two cents on this one. I am in the process of ordering the Let's do lunch in the flowers in the attic print and the med hobo in the elegant black and white, but I am going to ask for the straps to be made out of the fabric instead of the nylon web one.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Aspen806 said:


> I recently ordered & rec'd today the medium hobo in Mulan. The fabric looks even better on a bigger bag. I also have the exlarge eReader in the same fabric. I do have to say that the fabric appears to be more blue in the pics then when seeing it in person. I love it but the color isn't the same.


Oh please post a pic of that bag!!! I would love to see it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I wondered if she could do fabric straps on that bag--I'd definitely pay extra for that.  I'll be going to a crafts show at the end of July that BB will be in, and I figured I'd take a closer look at the hobo then.  I so rarely need a tote bag though, and I have bunches of them already (like every other darn accessory I own!)

And if I'm going to do a tote bag, I probably need something custom to fit my obnoxiously large widescreen laptop... LOL  This is how I end up getting into trouble!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate to complain here  , but I am not seeing any pictures of these new borsa bella bags.  C'mon gals - show us the pictures!!!!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

pattyaz said:


> I hate to complain here , but I am not seeing any pictures of these new borsa bella bags. C'mon gals - show us the pictures!!!!


I'd like to post pics this weekend. I've never done it. I usually use my memory card to move my images into my photo gallery on the computer. I've never used anything like Photo Bucket.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll take some pictures this weekend & try to post them.  I also don't know a thing about photo bucket.  My K2 with Oberon will either lay down or stand up in this bag.  It's pretty cute.  The inside pockets are Mulan with stripe trim or you can get stripe pockets with Mulan trim...heck with Melissa you can pretty much get whatever you want.  I'm thinking my next hobo I will get her to put pockets on both sides this one just has pockets on the one side.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I posted pics once on this board, using my MacBook, and photo bucket. I didn't think I'd be able to figure it out, but in the end, it wasn't too hard 

OH!! I just checked - my LDL bag will be delivered today!!!!! Guess I'll be able to post pics tonight


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm going to get my credit card.  Be right back..


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love that! What kind of strap does it have?


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

She uses an adjustable one sort of like the travel bag strap but bigger if that makes any sense.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

That is simply gorgeous!!!!!  Yep, I need to go get my credit card too! LOL


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That might just be my next bag!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the gorgeous photos!  That fabric is so beautiful - lovely choice!  I may have to consider a medium hobo also - but I think I would like fabric straps.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought the same thing about fabric straps & also pockets all around.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

You have just sold me on getting the Hobo i just have to decide if i want mulan or some other fabric.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

My Let's Do Lunch bag came today! I love it!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Very Nice!!!  I ordered mine in the mulan and can't wait.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I love the Mulan...I'm SO tempted!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the giraffe fabric - it is adorable!!  The Let's Do Lunch bag looks like the perfect size for me.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the Mulan Hobo! I think that would be perfect with the Marigold Oberon cover


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, you guys aren't helping me make up my mind between the medium hobo and the LDL bag!!!  They are both soooooooo cute!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

lindnet said:


> Ok, you guys aren't helping me make up my mind between the medium hobo and the LDL bag!!! They are both soooooooo cute!!


Get them both!!!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

lindnet said:


> Ok, you guys aren't helping me make up my mind between the medium hobo and the LDL bag!!! They are both soooooooo cute!!


I went with the large hobo. I like the LDL but i wanted a bigger bag. And for $5 more i was able to get the large hobo.

It is hard though i was playing with which one i wanted for a whole day. Worse case get one then get the other one later on! Or both at once!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

izzy said:


> I went with the large hobo. I like the LDL but i wanted a bigger bag. And for $5 more i was able to get the large hobo.
> 
> It is hard though i was playing with which one i wanted for a whole day. Worse case get one then get the other one later on! Or both at once!


What fabric?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the Giraffe LDL with the fabric combo.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That's really cute! I love that print! Did you use photo bucket?


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Aspen806 said:


> What fabric?


The Drawing room fabric. I fell in love with it instantly Drawing Room Fabric


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

izzy said:


> The Drawing room fabric. I fell in love with it instantly Drawing Room Fabric


I had thought about the large hobo but it didn't come with the inside pockets or the outside zipper one. The large only came with an inside zipper.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Vet said:


> That's really cute! I love that print! Did you use photo bucket?


Yes, I used Photo Bucket. The print actually looks brighter in real life. I love it too!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Aspen806 said:


> I had thought about the large hobo but it didn't come with the inside pockets or the outside zipper one. The large only came with an inside zipper.


I'm planning to see if she will add pockets on the inside for me. I just emailed her about it. I actually didn't realize it only had the zipper im glad you pointed that out.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try it.


mrskb said:


> Yes, I used Photo Bucket. The print actually looks brighter in real life. I love it too!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is my new Black Beauty roo. I'm trying to post pics.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Today I am supposed to confirm my order with Melissa on the "flowers in the attic" LDL bag. Very excited. I am only concerned because I spent all weekend pondering on colors for the med hobo bag, and now I am even more confused. I love the mulan, but on her webside she has a pic of the twilight fabric in the LDL bag, and OMG! I want both to order now, but not sure if I will be able too. So confused!!!!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Vet said:


> Here is my new Black Beauty roo. I'm trying to post pics.


I love your combo! Black Beauty is one that I pondered too. I may have to have that one too!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> Today I am supposed to confirm my order with Melissa on the "flowers in the attic" LDL bag. Very excited. I am only concerned because I spent all weekend pondering on colors for the med hobo bag, and now I am even more confused. I love the mulan, but on her webside she has a pic of the twilight fabric in the LDL bag, and OMG! I want both to order now, but not sure if I will be able too. So confused!!!!!


Boy, oh boy! I wouldn't know what to do LOL ! They're all so pretty!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks! I'm enjoying it. I really like the front pocket.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

bevie125 said:


> Today I am supposed to confirm my order with Melissa on the "flowers in the attic" LDL bag. Very excited. I am only concerned because I spent all weekend pondering on colors for the med hobo bag, and now I am even more confused. I love the mulan, but on her webside she has a pic of the twilight fabric in the LDL bag, and OMG! I want both to order now, but not sure if I will be able too. So confused!!!!!


Twilight is probably my next one, but as I told Melissa, not until closer to fall! Trying to behave myself, just a little.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I love the twilight pattern also, but i want in a smaller item like the LDL or maybe a Roo eventually. I'm addicted already and haven't even gotten my first bag!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Spoke to Melissa and Twighlight is out of stock until further notice  , but I am considering the elegant black and white with black trim for the ldl and flowers in the attic for the med hobo.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

izzy said:


> I'm addicted already and haven't even gotten my first bag!


I hear ya! I'm contemplating a Fall bag, too. And I didn't get the first one yet ...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

bevie125 said:


> Spoke to Melissa and Twighlight is out of stock until further notice , but I am considering the elegant black and white with black trim for the ldl and flowers in the attic for the med hobo.


Well, damn.

That happened with Shower Clouds at one point too. Hopefully she can get more of it!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well you just may have to get Mulan in the Hobo.  I think Melissa is going to run out of that soon too with the run on that fabric from KB.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

My large hobo shipped today! I am so excited!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Well you just may have to get Mulan in the Hobo. I think Melissa is going to run out of that soon too with the run on that fabric from KB.


That's why I ordered my LDL in Mulan over the weekend. I just got an e-mail that it has been shipped.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone have the BB tote?  It's larger than the LDL.  Just $48.  Doesn't have as many pockets though.  I did just buy a pouchee organizer for my bags that have no pockets or not enough pockets.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

After days of making up my mind of what I was going to get, I have finally come up with something!

*Lets do lunch * - Mulan fabric with stripes
*Med hobo * - Flowers in the attic with the fabric straps

I dont know why it took me so long but I am glad I finally made up my mind! Now the wait starts as to when I get the bags, and which one do I use first LOL!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

izzy said:


> My large hobo shipped today! I am so excited!


We have to see pics when it comes


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Patricia said:


> That's why I ordered my LDL in Mulan over the weekend. I just got an e-mail that it has been shipped.


Pictures when it comes, okay?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> After days of making up my mind of what I was going to get, I have finally come up with something!
> 
> *Lets do lunch * - Mulan fabric with stripes
> *Med hobo * - Flowers in the attic with the fabric straps
> ...


These are going to be just great! We'll have to see pictures!!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> After days of making up my mind of what I was going to get, I have finally come up with something!
> 
> *Lets do lunch * - Mulan fabric with stripes
> *Med hobo * - Flowers in the attic with the fabric straps
> ...


OO i can't wait to see your hobo with flowers in the attic. That was in my top 3 for fabric choices.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I will post pics as soon as I get my new goodies!!! LOL


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Is there a place on Borsabella where you can just take a look at all of Melissa's fabrics?  I thought I did that once before, but I can't find it and i have trouble having to click through every accessory just because I want to see fabrics.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know. I clicked on the accessories, and just scrolled down through those to see what's available. When I'd decided on the giraffe print for my LDL bag, I emailed Melissa, and asked her what she thought would work for the second fabric. She sent a picture of the giraffe print, along with two other prints, and I chose from there. But as far as just seeing the fabrics all in one place, I don't think there's an easier way than scrolling through the catagories.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Is there a place on Borsabella where you can just take a look at all of Melissa's fabrics? I thought I did that once before, but I can't find it and i have trouble having to click through every accessory just because I want to see fabrics.


I got this off of her etsy.com site. http://www.flickr.com/photos/borsabella/sets/72157607442354277/
you can see most of her fabrics here. Also if you go to here etsy shop at http://www.etsy.com/shop/BorsaBella you can see alot more of her work!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

She has free shipping for anything on her site right now that isn't custom. *sigh* i may order again. I'm thinking to get my mom something though.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

izzy said:


> She has free shipping for anything on her site right now that isn't custom. *sigh* i may order again.


*sigh* me too.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

*sigh*


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I just had to come to this thread for my 1,000th post, doncha know?
I love, love, love my accessories.  
I wonder if the no shipping on BB bags in stock is just from BB site or from her etsy site as well?
There is so much to choose from, I cannot decide what it is I want next.
Paula ny


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

The email that I got today said bags on the website (custom orders not included). Still very tempting


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Well i ordered again. Two travel bags one is for my moms birthday and one for me. Got Botany of desire and Huckleberry fireworks (i'm in love with that print). She gets her pick though for her birthday. I couldn't resist the free shipping.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

It's all very tempting


corkyb said:


> I just had to come to this thread for my 1,000th post, doncha know?
> I love, love, love my accessories.
> I wonder if the no shipping on BB bags in stock is just from BB site or from her etsy site as well?
> There is so much to choose from, I cannot decide what it is I want next.
> Paula ny


Congrats on your 1000th post!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

izzy said:


> Well i ordered again. Two travel bags one is for my moms birthday and one for me. Got Botany of desire and Huckleberry fireworks (i'm in love with that print). She gets her pick though for her birthday. I couldn't resist the free shipping.


I want to be your mom


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmm?  I signed up for e-mails but didn't get this one.  Is there a code required for free shipping?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a copy of my email. (You have to sign up at the website for newsletter)

I have the best customers! They are always sending me pictures of places they have taken their Borsa Bella Bag, their eReader outfits or other interesting photos with Borsa Bella Bags. Not to mention all the thoughtful comments they leave me after they get their bags. I just want you all to know how much I appreciate that. Until July 2nd I will offer free shipping on my Borsa Bella Bags off my website. (This discount will not apply to custom orders, gift certificates or past orders.)


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

pattyaz said:


> Hmmm? I signed up for e-mails but didn't get this one. Is there a code required for free shipping?


no code is required its an option at checkout.

Mrskb well if she doesn't like it you can adopt me? hehe


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh great - I've stayed away from this board for months, and now I want at least 6 new things from BB. Thanks a lot, ladies!   Loving your beautiful new bags, and looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

izzy said:


> no code is required its an option at checkout.
> 
> Mrskb well if she doesn't like it you can adopt me? hehe


Oh, she better like it!!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Quick question how long did it take those of you on the more east coast to get  your bags? Mine shipped monday, but my delivery confirmation hasn't updated at all.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think mine was about three days and I live in upstate New York.  It was one day longer than I thought it was going to be so maybe it was four.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm in Maryland. I ordered June 22; it was delivered on June 25.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine shipped Monday and I received it today.  I got the LDL in Mulan and I love it!!  I don't carry a large bag so it's actually a little bigger than I expected.  I thought I might like a medium Hobo, but I think that would be too big for me.  I'll try to post photos over the long weekend.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mine shipped wed and was here friday I'm in Tx


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Mine shipped Monday and I received it today. I got the LDL in Mulan and I love it!! I don't carry a large bag so it's actually a little bigger than I expected. I thought I might like a medium Hobo, but I think that would be too big for me. I'll try to post photos over the long weekend.


I forgot to say that I'm in N.J.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay so mine should be here tomorrow i'm in southern Georgia the tracking isn't updating at all so i'm not sure where it is.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

izzy said:


> Okay so mine should be here tomorrow i'm in southern Georgia the tracking isn't updating at all so i'm not sure where it is.


mine didn't either until morning it was delivered


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine was sent on Wednesday, it arrived here in Michigan on Saturday


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Mine shipped Monday and I received it today. I got the LDL in Mulan and I love it!! I don't carry a large bag so it's actually a little bigger than I expected. I thought I might like a medium Hobo, but I think that would be too big for me. I'll try to post photos over the long weekend.


I don't like big bags either...I'm very good at getting everything I need into a small bag lol! The LDL has plenty of room for everything I need, plus I can fit my Kindle in its Noreve cover in my bag. I love it. It's a fun bag! I'm looking forward to seeing a picture of yours!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've gotten things from Borsa Bella via USPS, so the tracking doesn't tell you where it is along the way.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I've gotten things from Borsa Bella via USPS, so the tracking doesn't tell you where it is along the way.


But is is much faster via USPS coast to coast than UPS is.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

My bags are shipping out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

If I place my order in the evening it goes out the next day then two days later I have it here in Michigan.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Vet said:


> Here is my new Black Beauty roo. I'm trying to post pics.


Could you post the pics again, please? Somehow there is reading that they where deleted...
I would love to see them!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

So far no delivery confirmation for my package for me *sigh* i am so impatient but I am still going to check my mailbox shortly to see if it showed up maybe.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Could you post the pics again, please? Somehow there is reading that they where deleted...
I would love to see them!

Sorry. I tried to resize the pics.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

*sigh* Just patiently waiting for my LDL and med Hobo to arrive.....mailed out yesterday, so prob wont get it until Tuesday.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Just took advantage of the free shipping from BB and got the Botany of Desire LDL.  Also bought an Octovo Solis light for my kindle this morning.  Oh well, happy fourth of July to me!!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Got my goodies today!!! I will post pics as soon as possible! Love them!!!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

bevie125 said:


> Got my goodies today!!! I will post pics as soon as possible! Love them!!!


I can't wait to see them! Those are the two I've been trying to decide between. Will you give a more detailed review about them both when you post pictures??


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> Got my goodies today!!! I will post pics as soon as possible! Love them!!!


Yay! I can't wait to see the pictures. Mine will be waiting for me at my apartment when i get back monday!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

They are so much nicer in person. Just so you know, the med hobo has the fabric strap and the ldl has 2 additional pockets inside. I also put a couple of pics with the bb ereader bag (not the roo) inside of both bags for comparison. Here they are!!!!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Bevie - I love your choices - they are simply gorgeous! I really like how your hobo fabric just works so well with that shape. I also really like the fabric strap, which is now making me think I need a 2nd hobo   .  I am still in my indecisive planning stage for a couple of LDL bags, but I'll be sure to share once I get them. Thanks for the pictures - congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Bevie - those bags are gorgeous!!  I really love the addition of the fabric strap on the hobo.  I may have to plot some more - but I just ordered two roo bags with the free shipping  .....


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG, I love the hobo in that design.  It's perfect.  The hobo doesn't look all that much bigger than LDL, maybe by 1/3?  Would you say that is accurate?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks so much for those awesome pics!!  I agree, the hobo doesn't look that much bigger than the LDL bag, which is completely different from what I pictured.  And I also love the fabric strap!  This seals the deal for me......I wish I had seen these before the free shipping was gone, but I'm getting the hobo bag.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

corkyb said:


> OMG, I love the hobo in that design. It's perfect. The hobo doesn't look all that much bigger than LDL, maybe by 1/3? Would you say that is accurate?


Um, probably so, but the way that is made it really is a lot larger than the ldl. Fits way more. Ldl is compact and slim, hobo is expandable.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh my, now I have to have a hobo too LOL !


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

I must quit reading this thread, I must quit reading this thread, I must quit reading this thread..... Ugh, it's not working!    I love all of these bags!  I did take advantage of the free shipping and ordered a travel bag on Saturday.  Now I wish I would have ordered a Hobo as well.  So cute!!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful bags!!  Is that hobo "Botany of Desire"??  I just ordered it in a LDL bag.  I also have the Mulan LDL bag, but my stripes go vertically as on her web site, not horizontally.  Did you request that?  Just curious...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I was never big on the Botany of Desire fabric until I saw that picture....Lordy, that bag came out simply gorgeous!  I need a hobo bag.  I NEED a hobo bag.

(I need another bag like I need a hole in the head....)  

I just keep reminding myself that I can see all these fun bags in person when Melissa comes to my side of the mountains for the Bellevue Art Show at the end of the month, and I can decide then.  But just like everyone else here, I'm simply terrible at waiting!  LOL


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Victoria, you started this thread....Melissa should be giving you a commission!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Victoria, you started this thread....Melissa should be giving you a commission!


No kidding! I won one of the BB gift certificates from the Guilty Pleasures contest the other day, and originally I was going to get a travel bag. But after drooling over this thread for a few days and seeing all the lovely pictures, I am going to apply my gift to a new LDL. I am asking Melissa if she can do one in the Laceworks fabric, which has always been my favorite. Yay!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Beautiful bags!! Is that hobo "Botany of Desire"?? I just ordered it in a LDL bag. I also have the Mulan LDL bag, but my stripes go vertically as on her web site, not horizontally. Did you request that? Just curious...


This is actually Flowers in the Attic. For the Mulan LDL bag, that was just how the bag came


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

bevie125 said:


> This is actually Flowers in the Attic.


I thought it looked a little different...it's very pretty!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Victoria, you started this thread....Melissa should be giving you a commission!


Nah, I'm just glad to see everyone loves theirs! I do think they're one of the most versatile bags she makes, it's nice to see them getting the attention they deserve.

Still....I think I NEED a hobo bag next. LOL

(I have plenty of tote bags, really, I should keep my nose out of these threads and Melissa's site for a while!)


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I just got back from my vacation and my large hobo was waiting for me! I am in love with it and will post photos in a few. I had pockets added to the inside since i didn't plan on using it as a reversible bag. 

Also i am so glad i was convinced to get this bag from this thread. I can't wait to get my travel bag now.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Just received my 2 LDL bags today and wanted to share. I love them! They are really adorable and I'm going to enjoy using them. I had Melissa add the extra pockets. Thank you, Victoria, for starting this thread, and thank you, Bevie, for pointing me to this topic . I have many other BB things, but I had never taken a close look at this style.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Love your bags! They're beautiful!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

julip said:


> Just received my 2 LDL bags today and wanted to share. I love them! They are really adorable and I'm going to enjoy using them. I had Melissa add the extra pockets. Thank you, Victoria, for starting this thread, and thank you, Bevie, for pointing me to this topic . I have many other BB things, but I had never taken a close look at this style.


OMG...that green one is to die for.

(I do not need another purse. I do not need another purse. I do not need another purse!)

I do love this style so much. I'm glad to see others appreciate them too!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you both! I've been drooling over the black london fabric ever since Melissa added it, so this was a perfect excuse to finally get something made with it. And, all those beautiful batiks she has added ... I have always loved batiks and *needed* something in it. I was at first going to get the Sunsets one, but I would have gotten it with Charlotte's Web on top like my other one, which would have been a little redundant on the same order, so I started looking to the stripes with the Fern and loved how it looked!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

julip said:


> Just received my 2 LDL bags today and wanted to share. I love them! They are really adorable and I'm going to enjoy using them. I had Melissa add the extra pockets. Thank you, Victoria, for starting this thread, and thank you, Bevie, for pointing me to this topic . I have many other BB things, but I had never taken a close look at this style.


Wow those are so cute!!! I love the pattern combination


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Gorgeous bags!  Thanks for sharing.  Hmmmm.....maybe I need one of these too?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing! I love my LDL bag


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Julip, those are gorgeous! I love how they are so different from each other, making it perfect to switch them out for different occasions. I love the green one especially.

Here is the one I got on Saturday:


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice choice of fabric combination! Very pretty!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oooh! I love yours too, MINImum!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

MINImum - your combo is beautiful! I was eying that dot fabric to go with something - it looks great with the fabric you chose, which looks beautiful with your new celtic hounds!


----------

